# Fly tying



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

I just started out fly fishing last week for steelhead and I did pretty good still getting the feal for it, My father in law gave me a tying kit 2 years ago and i just opened it there not the prettiest flies yet but i'll keep trying anyway does anyone know a website that has detailed instructions on how to tie ? I really want to see how eggs are tied they look pretty easy but I cant figure them out. And also what are furled tapered leader?


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Here's a couple of useful sites for begninner and steelhead fly tying. Both include step-by-step instructions for a number of patterns:

http://www.flyanglersonline.com/flytying/beginners/

http://www.flyandfloatfishing.com/

Don't worry too much about tying perfect or pretty flies at this point. Many old timers will tell you that you probably care more about the aesthetics than the fish do.

Good luck,
JM


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

http://www.flyanglersonline.com/flytying/beginners/ is about the best site i have found for tying your own flies. It also has a few links for learning whip finish knots.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Fly Tying Form http://www.flytyingforum.com/
Trout Flies http://www.troutflies.com/tutorials/
Flyfish Ohio http://www.flyfishohio.com/
Warmwater Fishing http://www.bassbugcentral.com/
Fly & Field	www.flyfield.com/
Invicta Flies	http://members.tripod.com/invictaflies/index.htm
Keep Tying	www.markov.baikal.ru/
Tie-1-On	www.tie1on.net/index.htm
Trout Flys	http://www.troutflies.com/tutorials/
Ultimate Fly Tying	www.ultimateflytying.com/
Virtual Fly Box	www.virtualflybox.com/
Warm Water	www.ultimateflytying.com/WarmWater.htm


----------

